# NHTSA vehicle safety complaint



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I am posting this thread in a couple forums here. In a separate thread I detailed the problems I had with the clutch on my manual transmission Cruze and I came to find others had similar problems. GM is ignoring this issue and not doing a recall, and I believe part of the problem is the low number of affected cars sold here in the United States.

I would like the help of everyone here on the forum. If you own a 2016-2018 Cruze that had manual transmission problems, please report it to NHTSA:









Home | NHTSA


Get resources and info about staying safe on America’s roads. And, find out if there’s a recall on your car or how to report a vehicle safety problem.




www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov





I submitted a thorough complaint for my vehicle and I believe the only way this issue can get attention to have a safety recall performed would be for there to be a large enough number of complaints that NHTSA notices a trend.

Please, take 5 minutes out of your day and submit a complaint to help your fellow owners.


----------

